# Who makes this muzzle??



## Jeremy Cleveland (Feb 1, 2009)

I saw this pic, and for some reason really like this muzzle. I have searched to the end of the Internet and back, and can't come up with anything. :lol: No, really though I have looked all over and can't find it. I figured someone on here might know where I could get it. It looks like is has a nylon strap but I could be wrong. Any help would be great. Thanks, Jeremy.


----------



## nathan cram (Jun 9, 2008)

just thinking take the pic to a saddle maker and get them to make it take the messurement of ur dog that u need with u and get them to make it out of thin leather to start with and when u get the fit u like make a full thickness one
also it lets u change little things that u may not like

thats what i did with my safety muzzle


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

They're obviously used by the German Army (Bundeswehr).

Found similar at FRABO, not cheap but safe!

http://www.frabo.de/maulkoerbe/ledermaulkoerbe/index.html


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

What are you going to use it for?
Atacs ore just safty?


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Here, it's from Schweikert: http://www.schweikert-shop.he-hosti...BA9A3881F088737A1A=4feu600a47v6n7eiuaqh0njfd3 The leather comes just in a brighter color now. If you wanna buy it but have problems with the process, just shoot me a PM!

@andreas: Yes, in Germany those muzzles are also often used for attacked in order to eleminate a suspect at low injury.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

We use Muzzles for swedish protection. Half the program is with muzzle. But then thos will not work wery well. Then you want a flater one like this.


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

I am pretty sure you can find one that is quite similar at www.dogsportgear.com .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Having worked alot of dogs in muzzle if the muzzle in question is going to be used for attack work I personally would look at something else with a strap going over the top of the dog's head also . 

I check and double check the fit of muzzles on the dogs before I fight them and it still amazes me that some dogs can pull them off so easily . That muzzle doesn't look secure enough for me .


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Marina Schmidt said:


> Here, it's from Schweikert: http://www.schweikert-shop.he-hosti...BA9A3881F088737A1A=4feu600a47v6n7eiuaqh0njfd3 The leather comes just in a brighter color now. If you wanna buy it but have problems with the process, just shoot me a PM!
> 
> @andreas: Yes, in Germany those muzzles are also often used for attacked in order to eleminate a suspect at low injury.


What is the scale for their measurement for sizing for these muzzles?


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Jim
Do you mean the one I posted ore the other onec?


I do not sel ore promot any muzzel, Its har to get a good one even if you can trye it out on your dog.
Just wanted to point out that you shuld go with a difrent muzzel if you going to train attacks in it.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Andreas ,

I was talking about the muzzle the original poster is asking about .


----------

